# HD DVRs compared: New HD cable TiVo vs. DirecTV and Dish from CNET



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

It looks like they liked the 622.

http://reviews.cnet.com/4321-6474_7-6546224.html?tag=cnetfd.ld3


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Jim148 said:


> It looks like they liked the 622.
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/4321-6474_7-6546224.html?tag=cnetfd.ld3


Boy I liked the article. I even looked at the units close up. Man if we think the Dish 1k is hard to point take a look at the A9. 5 hd lnb which tells me that it is the present 3 slots for direct plus the 2 KA band slots added to it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The weird part to me, in the article... were the blank places in the chart where the reviewer couldn't come up with info... like maximum recording time... stuff that is in the operator manuals or in the menu when you turn it on!

But it did seem like the ViP622 did pretty well in the review.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone know how to contact CNet for this page... so they can get the CORRECT information about the HR20


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl, try this link:

http://www.cnet.com/4520-6007_1-105831.html

Good luck!



Earl Bonovich said:


> Does anyone know how to contact CNet for this page... so they can get the CORRECT information about the HR20


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you... just sent the three editors an email... let's see what they say.


----------

